# New MICHAEL YERGER Mogging post



## Mrinfinityx (Mar 24, 2021)

Mirrin this DOM GigaChad MOGGING the shit out of Male Model community, even Sean O pry SIMP for him in comments

==> 








Look at this fucking insane DOM zygomatic mass and lateral projection, one of a billion tier

OVER if u are not him


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 24, 2021)

over for that fish.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Mar 24, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> over for that fish.



OVER for my catfish too, he is too brutally good looking for girls now


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Mirrin this DOM GigaChad MOGGING the shit out of Male Model community, even Sean O pry SIMP for him in comments
> 
> ==>
> 
> ...



FUCK MICHEAL YERGER

LETS GOOOOOO EREN YEAGAER

@Boneless Weirdo


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 24, 2021)

金木研 said:


> FUCK MICHEAL YERGER
> 
> LETS GOOOOOO EREN YEAGAER
> 
> @Boneless Weirdo


>yerger
>yeager


----------



## gamma (Mar 24, 2021)

7.5 PSL GIGACHAD


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Mar 24, 2021)

@gamma 

Maybe i can still COPE, but i need a fucking Elon Musk tier space journey with shitton dehydrated food to obliterate this fucking fat fuck castor cheeks distribution, i need a fucking Nikon too, JFL at me


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 24, 2021)

he has the same hair as me in the first photo


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 24, 2021)

His girlfriend is hot


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone curious this is him in 2011
He is 12 in the pic


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> @gamma
> 
> Maybe i can still COPE, but i need a fucking Elon Musk tier space journey with shitton dehydrated food to obliterate this fucking fat fuck castor cheeks distribution, i need a fucking Nikon too, JFL at me
> 
> ...


Hairmaxx

And get zygo implants+buccal fat removal+leanmax ASAP

Already have a very good base


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> His girlfriend is hot
> View attachment 1059211


WOW


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 4, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Anyone curious this is him in 2011
> He is 12 in the pic
> View attachment 1059287


LMFAO insane ascension, tf did he do in puberty?!


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> His girlfriend is hot
> View attachment 1059211


that's daisy keech right.


Ofc her bf is Michael yerger, looksmatched tbh, although michael slightly mogs imo.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Apr 4, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> @gamma
> 
> Maybe i can still COPE, but i need a fucking Elon Musk tier space journey with shitton dehydrated food to obliterate this fucking fat fuck castor cheeks distribution, i need a fucking Nikon too, JFL at me
> 
> ...


_why are you cumskins always fat ffs_


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 4, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> that's daisy keech right.
> 
> 
> Ofc her bf is Michael yerger, looksmatched tbh, although michael slightly mogs imo.


have you seen her without makeup? she loses like half her looks


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 4, 2021)

Its over for his long midface.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> have you seen her without makeup? she loses like half her looks


Nah I haven't, idc tho she's hot asf, every foid frauds hard nowadays


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> LMFAO insane ascension, tf did he do in puberty?!


@RecessedPrettyboy


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy


pm him on instagram and ask him


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> pm him on instagram and ask him


Aight


----------



## one job away (Apr 25, 2021)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Mirrin this DOM GigaChad MOGGING the shit out of Male Model community, even Sean O pry SIMP for him in comments
> 
> ==>
> 
> ...



did you lose weight yet or still fat af ?

just some motivation for you bro <3


----------

